# tnt shells



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

Curiousity on what everybodies thoughts about the tnt shells... I liked the look of the actives but not sure on the look of the feeders just looked goofy! bought my first set of a dozen tnt blue actives that look amazing not sure how well they move on the stakes


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Have a buddy who owns a few dozen to much of a pain to find the hole in the dark. :lol: They look decent rather have them in feeders cause of the chest cut out on the actives. If I got them I would put motion cones on them.


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

I got a dozen of the snow actives, and like you really like the look of them. Also, like you, the feeders look a little weird to me, but i'll probably get a dozen just to see for myself.

As I'm sure you've discovered they don't stack real well, and I don't think they move as well as something on a motion cone. However, this is a plus for me, from what I've heard the motion cones can get a little out of control in some winds. And I have sillosocks for motion, I wanted these for a little more realism. If I had a trailer big enought to allow me to leave the heads on I would love to run a larger spread of them. But for now, I'll just order another dozen or two. As for putting the stake in, I just flip the decoy on its back, insert the stake, flip it over and start the stake into the ground with decoy already on it. After you start it you can push it down farther and adjust the angle.

Did you have to do a little bit of finish work on your actives? I had to drill a couple holes bigger, and file down some of the plastic where the head inserts.

Has anybody bought some feeder TNT's lately? I'm interested to find out if the head attachment is screw-in or just the tab on each side version.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I run around 20dz of the 5/8 shells and I think the feeders don't look funny at all if anything the actives are the worst out of the two. I would use FB for my actives and not the tnt shells. I will have to look but I used to have pictures that compared the tnt shells to the fb from the air and will try to find them.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm with blue bird the feeders r a better look. they look like fbs and with the actives u can see the missing breast.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

For anyone that feels they need to install the motion cones, u do not. The only thing that you need to do is take a drill and make the hole on the decoy a little bit bigger, which will give it more motion. Gotta love the TNT's i fit 16 dozen in 2 XL cabelas bags...


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

SnoGeez said:


> Did you have to do a little bit of finish work on your actives? I had to drill a couple holes bigger, and file down some of the plastic where the head inserts.
> ya know i actually only put together two of the dozen i bought together i guess i should probably check them all out one of these days! thanks for the heads up on that!
> not going to do the motion cones....definately wouldn't be able to stack good with them...don't have enough room on my trailer for that...I will probably try the drilling a little bit out method on a couple and see how that works


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

i have a couple dozen actives and i didnt have one problem installing the heads like i have read about but theres two things i did just cuz i was bored to make them closer to fullbodies
1: I drilled out the stake holes a little bigger so there is less friction on them so they move better in the wind
2: i spray painted the tops of the stakes white so theres not 1/2 an inch of black sticking out of the top...idk if it really makes a difference but i was bored haha

also i can fit 1 dozen with heads on in my avery 6-slot bags that came with my FFD lessers...and if i take the heads off i can fit 2 dozen in the same bag (stick 4 stacked bodies in the slots and then put the heads in what space is left in the bag)

i like them enough to buy more of them


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I used 3 dozen this year. 1doz active and 2dozen feeders. GET ALL OR MOSTLY FEEDERS!

They stack a lot better...I can fit 6 feeders per slot in a six slot honker bag! Also, if we had all feeders we could have easily fit those 3 dozen just in the slots of the honker bag and then stacked a bunch on top. Instead we could only fit the 3 dozen in the bag +4 fullbodies.

They look just like FBs standing over them. We are getting a few dozen more I think we are going to run 150 or so of them next year along with Sillosocks.


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

I think that's where I'm thinking wrong, I look at the feeders and it looks like a regular half-shell decoy, I look at the actives and they look more like a full body. But as mentioned by Bustem, I think I need to be looking at them from a higher angle.

Bustem, are the feeders heads screw in? or are they like the actives, with the tabs? I've heard of guys having trouble with the heads busting off, so while I would like to get some more, I'm trying to figure out if its a major problem or a rare occurance.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

SnoGeez said:


> I think that's where I'm thinking wrong, I look at the feeders and it looks like a regular half-shell decoy, I look at the actives and they look more like a full body. But as mentioned by Bustem, I think I need to be looking at them from a higher angle.
> 
> Bustem, are the feeders heads screw in? or are they like the actives, with the tabs? I've heard of guys having trouble with the heads busting off, so while I would like to get some more, I'm trying to figure out if its a major problem or a rare occurance.


Check this thread out... http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=539492&highlight=#539492 My hunting partner posted these pics of a mix of FBs and Tnts. The blue feeders are TnTs and we hunted witht htese decoys side by side with Fb blue feeders. As long as you are above them they look exactly the same.

The heads are the same...they will require some trimming to get them to fit. We trimmed ours just enough to get them on and thats where they stay. I threw these decoys around by the head or whatever I grabbed first and have not had a head break or come loose, and trust me I threw them as far as I could a couple times. I've seen a few FB avery heads pop off or straight up break of from throwing them, but have not seen a TnT lose a head. I am not saying it may not happen cause all decoys have a breaking point. But I use my gear and dont baby it what so ever and these decoys held up for around 6 or 7 set ups this year.


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

bustem...what thread ya talking about??


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

teamducker said:


> bustem...what thread ya talking about??


Sorry I added it to my previous post :wink:


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

I like the feeders more than the actives I think they look more like a full body and balances better. Also I was able to get a mix of 22 feeders and actives into a 6 slot full body mallard bag its a bit tight but it works.


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

I checked out the thread thanks bust em!!
that is amazing they both look the exact same!!!
I will be buying more tnts in the future
can't beat the price and stackability!
:beer:


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Bustem, I always wondered which ones were shells and which were fullbodies. I think I'm going to have to buy a couple dozen of the feeders now, they do look good from that more realistic angle. Plus, I think I remember seeing a photo of the feeders stacked, it looked like they went together better than the actives.


----------

